# FMA schools in the Nashville, TN area



## YodaB (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi everyone, Im new to the site, and I'll soon be relocating to Nashville, Tennessee.  I recently was introduced to Kali by a friend, and since I've been unsuccessful finding an FMA school in Nashville on the internet, I was wondering if anyone knew of one in the Nashville area.  Thanks.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome! Good luck with your search. The site www.fmadatabase.com can sometimes be of help (careful, the search interface requries patience).


----------



## YodaB (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks for the tip, I checked the site, but couldn't find anything that was close to Nashville, is there any other way to find an FMA instructor?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 21, 2008)

Asking here is a good start; the sister forum www.FMATalk.com may also be helpful. One of the best places to find FMAers is via Eskrima Digest (a mailing list). Apart from that, I'd look at the web sites of the major orgs. of major FMAs and see who is listed as being in Tenn. There's a link somewhere here for Modern Arnis orgs., for example; even if that's not what you want it'd be a good lead. Usually anyone in the state will have an idea who else is around because of seeing them at seminars etc.

You might also look at Jeet Kune Do, which incorporates a fair amount of FMA.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,

This contact might be some distance from you but you won't be disappointed if you train with Guro Jerry McCleary.

I have had the pleasure and honor to meet him when he traveled all the way from Knoxville to attend a Tuhon Ray Dionaldo seminar I hosted in Greensboro, NC a few years back.

I have seen Jerry in action as well as seen him take out the time to patiently and insightfully assist in teaching one of my newbies at the seminar.

He would be an excellent teacher or someone who could point you in the right direction.

His contact info is below.

PTI Mataas na Guro Jerry McCleary
The Edge Martial Arts Academy 
906 Wesley Rd.
Knoxville, TN 37909
Telephone: (865)694-0301 
Website: The Edge Martial Arts Academy

BTW,

I found some other Nashville contacts, one associated with Master Jeff Delaney and another person who has a Myspace page out of Murfreesboro, Tn that I can post as well upon request. However, since I do not know them, I cannot personally vouch for there knowledge, skill or teaching ability.


----------

